# Whats it worth?



## jre4192 (Apr 25, 2005)

A couple years ago I was fortunate enough to take a small piebald spike with my bow. I had him prepped as if I were doing a full body mount dropped him off at the taxidermist and then life got in the way. The taxidermist fully wet tanned it and allowed me to pay for what work had been done and pick it up. It has been double wrapped and frozen for about 2 years now. I'm considering selling the wet tanned hide with antlers as I have no idea when or if I'll be able to afford the mount. What would the value of something like this be? Some pics can be seen at http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1053849


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

That is a sweet deer. You should get a rug made. I am not sure how much that would cost though.
It is one of those things though that depends on what someone would pay. Maybe contact some local taxidermists and ask what they would give you for it.


----------



## jb-hunter (Oct 1, 2009)

If you want to sell, I would suggest calling Bass Pro and Cabela's. Buddy of mine sold a head mount to Bass Pro that was just average and I think he got over $400. I would bet yours will bring quite a bit more. Tell them yoiu can send pics... good luck.


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

You're gonna sell your "once in a lifetime" buck??? I don't think I could do that.


----------



## jre4192 (Apr 25, 2005)

BP1992 said:


> You're gonna sell your "once in a lifetime" buck??? I don't think I could do that.


I'm sure I'll hear that from several, but prioities change. I have pictures. In my forseeable future I dont see my financial situation being able to justify the money needed to show him off appropriately. If I have "play" money, I'd rather spend it on stuff to play with, not look at.


----------



## jre4192 (Apr 25, 2005)

I havent fully decided to sell either. It would have to be of decent value before I'd really consider selling


----------



## JerseyJays (Jul 12, 2008)

go to taxidermy.net and you will get offers... i would ask $600


----------



## rccub23 (Oct 18, 2009)

there is one on taxidermy.net right now. he is asking
$400.00 for it. i would just keep it until you can get
it mounted. if it is wrapped properly, it will last for
awhile in the freezer. hope this helps.


----------



## fishycatfish (Dec 10, 2005)

Back home they charge $80 to tan a hide. That is what I'd do.


----------



## KYHeadhunter02 (Sep 6, 2010)

No way I would sell it. I would have it commercially tanned so it doesn't freezer burn. It's hard to put a price on memories.Thats just me. Here is a pic of mine.


----------



## woodmaster (Jan 18, 2006)

BP1992 said:


> You're gonna sell your "once in a lifetime" buck??? I don't think I could do that.


Thats exactly what i was thinking!!!!


----------



## Matt D (May 12, 2011)

Personally, in the end, it is going to be worth more to you than anyone else. They really aren't selling for what they used to right now, and you might regret it later on. If it has been properly wet tanned, you can vacuum pack it and freeze it indefinately. Then down the road, you can have the work done or sell it.


----------



## Taxidermynut (Mar 2, 2009)

Here's an idea for you. I done this one for a customer who didn't want to pay for a full body mount. It's cheaper than a full body mount & doesn't take up any more room. Call me & we can talk if you want.


----------



## KYHeadhunter02 (Sep 6, 2010)

I can't believe you sold it! I saw it on taxidermy.net.


----------



## toddt (May 14, 2011)

I would have thought about $150, but after seeing the numbers you guys have been throwing around, I should have shot a six point pie-bald that I saw this last season. I didn't shoot because he was a two year old six point, and just because he had more white on him than usual, I didn't think was a good reason to kill him. I guess I may be different, but I want him to reach three or four and then have a pie-bald coat as well as a decent rack.


----------

